# Gravity - 2013 - Cuaron



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]n_cGc5bmyVs[/YOUTUBE]
The trailer looks dope...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2013)

It's really not that impressive. In fact, with the sole exception of the station exploding, it looks surprisingly noticeably CGI. Do not like the shots of the shuttle, and the debris entering earth's atmosphere at all. 

Bullock's typical one-note screaming doesn't do much either. In fact, if you removed the video from the screen and just played the audio, I'd think this was just another sequel to 'Speed.'

Very underwhelmed by that trailer. But I still love Cauron, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

I really liked the bit of imagery at the very end

P.S. Tetra i checked out Europa Report's trailer, it looked quite cool, though too short for a teaser


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 9, 2013)

I believe it will look more impressive on the big screen...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2013)

I hope so. As much as I dislike both Clooney and Bullock--I like Cauron way too much as a filmmaker to let those two ruin the potential greatness of this film. However, the trailer is just... surprisingly ordinary.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2013)

This is the movie's teaser poster:


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

Every time this movie's trailer shows everyone in the theatre laughs. 

The 3D is dope too.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2013)

Not gonna lie, this film looks dumb lol.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

the trailer looked a lot better on the big screen, I'll probably end up seeing it


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope this movie will be so good i can endure Sandra Bullock in the process


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2013)

Cuaron's my homeboy so I'll watch it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 12, 2013)

A movie that nobody cares for but will still get an Oscar nomination regardless.


----------



## John (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll check this out since I loved Children of Men.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2013)

I like Cuaron and the premise is terrifying enough, but that trailer wasn't too hot. I would have preferred there was no sound at all too.

edit: oh wait a minute, looks like there's going to be no sound in the movie and Cuaron was disappointed the studio put it in the trailer. Also, the movie will start with a really long take and they showed bits of it at comic con which wowed people.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's the panel from comic con with Cuaron and Bullock. no movie footage

Cannoclaw. You fucking know what that means.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C4pcg7bXgmU[/YOUTUBE]

BOOM!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2013)

Shit  I posted that trailer in the Gravity Falls thread.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought there was no sound in the film


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah but is that possible?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't see what Tyler posted from my phone, but yeah according to people who saw the comic con footage, there's no sound.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BnzRAeNbYDc[/YOUTUBE]

From what i've heard Looks like only the explosion effects will be soundless, the movie won't be completely mute.

At least that's what Cuaron claimed.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, only Clooney and Bullock can be heard. That's what i meant, wasn't clear about that


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-QQGVvt_iW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

The early reviews are glowing. This is going to be a big hit and oscar favorite.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 30, 2013)

You can see the critics for it so far here.this picture


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to see this at the Toronto film festival.  I will you guys know how terrible it is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2013)

So is this movie two hours of Sandra Bullock and George Clooney crashing into shit in space or what?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not sure. They're calling it an action adventure so I've always imagined they'd like make it to a planet or something.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I ve got faith in Cuaron...best picture right here..


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a little skeptical but I'll still watch it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2013)

You bitches should be glad you're about to experience our generations 2001


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2013)

Hearing it's one of the best movies of the year. Can't wait.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 4, 2013)

full-length trailer


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2013)

holy fuck

holy fuck

I'm in


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2013)

this picture


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2013)

There's nothing better than genre films that bring forth technological innovation. And James Cameron's lofty praise for the film certainly caught my eye. But the one thing that's currently confusing me amidst all the praise is the VFX. It's not that every shot looks bad in the trailers released so far, but about a month ago they released one that made the character animations look noticeably CG. It was weird.

Anyway, I don't doubt that the cinematography and editing will be innovative. We all saw the copycats that followed 'Children of Men' and its single shot sequences. But the castings of George Clooney and especially Sandra Bullock leave me feeling skeptical in regard to how much I'll actually care for these characters.

Still can't wait to see it in IMAX on opening night, though. Just wish it were in 2D.


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2013)

It just looks bad. The CG looks terrible in the trailers I have seen, specifically the character's arm movements. Looks like bad PS3 animation 

I can't imagine this being a two hour film.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

this picture

It's impossible for it to be bad.


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2013)

I imagine the entire film was inspired by the scenes in 2001 where the only sound heard is Dave's breathing. Which was brilliant, I could go on and on about them, as they are the most frightening and powerful scenes I have witnessed in film, but this movie won't have that magic. It will inevitably be a couple of hours patiently waiting for two people to die.


I'm going to have to go ahead and call it, guys.

Pretentious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> this picture
> 
> It's impossible for it to be bad.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> this picture
> 
> It's impossible for it to be bad.



Silly Suzuku, you should know better than to use Rottentomatoes or any review to claim that it's impossible for a movie to be bad.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> this picture
> 
> It's impossible for it to be bad.


Minority Report has a 91% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2013)

Leave Suzuki alone .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2013)

Grape said:


> It just looks bad. The CG looks terrible in the trailers I have seen, specifically the character's arm movements. Looks like bad PS3 animation
> 
> I can't imagine this being a two hour film.



this is a 90 minute film


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't see how it's pretentious.


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this is a 90 minute film







Ennoea said:


> I don't see how it's pretentious.







Ennoea said:


> You bitches should be glad you're about to experience our generations 2001


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


>


Because any of those have a 90% rating. Poor rebuttal.



Dream said:


> Silly Suzuku, you should know better than to use Rottentomatoes or any review to claim that it's impossible for a movie to be bad.


For me, when a movie has a 90%+ rating on RT it's always good.



Stunna said:


> Minority Report has a 91% on Rotten Tomatoes.


That's because Minority Report was a) a good movie and b) there's a difference between critic score and audience score.



Danger Doom said:


> Leave Suzuki alone .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2013)

Minority Report sucked


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2013)

What? I always enjoyed it quite a lot. Not a masterpiece, but very enjoyable.


As for Gravity, I do have some expectations to it. I hope it'll be good. Anyway, it's about time someone make some sci-fi flicks that aren't either sci-fi-action or sci-fi-horror. The world needs more of that stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought it had some cool ideas

but fuck da execution


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dI4tx14e2Mk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xQhQ7WXmK1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 22, 2013)

My coworker saw this a few weeks ago and he said it is one of his favorite movies of the year.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 25, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I thought it had some cool ideas
> 
> but fuck da execution



What the fuck are you talking about? That was one of Spielberg's best and one of the only good films Tom Cruise starred in.

On topic - > Read numerous reviews and some audience reactions and so far they all seem on the same plane. 

In summary: This movie is supposed to be the shit.

I'm expecting an epiphany after watching this when it premieres.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2013)

I still don't get how they're going to do a movie about people floating in space.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2013)

The first clip is out:


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2013)

_Gravity_ completely blew me away.  I went in expecting a somewhat enjoyable film but I ended up receiving one of the most enjoyable films of the year.  The climax of the film was amazing, it had me on the edge of my seat for the whole time. 

9/10


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2013)

Seeing it tomorrow. Can.NOt.WIAT


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2013)

I was worried for my jaw because it was hanging open more time than I could count. 

This film is going to be talked about for a long time.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Saw it some hours ago, I guess I expected too much because I wasn't really impressed BUT I admit that the movie stands out as one of the best ones this year. Even though it reminded me of a lot of other space movies it sure had it's original atmosphere and the effects were spectacular. The decision to include some drama in it however was a mistake if you ask me, or maybe it was just that Sandra's acting wasn't that good.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 5, 2013)

I quite enjoyed it. That being said it's funny people are getting all butthurt about the film's "pro-spirituality" message when the entire last scene is a giant reference to evolution


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Saw it some hours ago, I guess I expected too much because I wasn't really impressed BUT I admit that the movie stands out as one of the best ones this year. Even though it reminded me of a lot of other space movies it sure had it's original atmosphere and the effects were spectacular. The decision to include some drama in it however was a mistake if you ask me, or maybe it was just that Sandra's acting wasn't that good.



You clearly do not understand what constitutes good acting then. You're the only person I've seen thus far who has said her acting was bad. Even the 5 negative reviews on Rottentomatoes didn't attack her acting. Do you know how hard it is to act BY YOURSELF for 70% of the movie? And the reason why you might have noticed some similar elements is because it's a fucking homage. Go watch some interviews with him where he talks about references to past scifi films. 

Hint: The voice from mission control is the guy from Apollo 13. Let's see how many more you can figure out.

My thoughts: 10/10 the movie was entertaining, straightforward, emotional, aesthetically beautiful, and carried admirably on the shoulders of Sandra Bullock (who looks fine as hell for being in her late 40s). 

This is a _technical_ triumph not seen since Avatar. As for whether or not it becomes a classic like it's predecessors Apollo 13, Solaris, and 2001: A Space Odyssey , time will tell. I can't really say right now. Go watch the film.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2013)

Going to see it a second time today. It's that good.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2013)

And Yasha rarely likes white people films.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2013)

I plan on seeing it again at some point too.  I would consider today but I'm gonna hang out with the same people who saw it and they rarely like rewatching films in theaters no matter how much they liked it (and they did) cause of outrageous ticket prices


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2013)

One of my favorite movies ever...easily my favorite this year. I was on the edge of my seat at least four or five times.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2013)

You say that about everything mtf.  Never seen a bad review from you.  You liked that new Spiderman cartoon.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2013)

There are some folks who's reviews I don't trust Ruk, Stunna is one of them.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> You say that about everything mtf.  Never seen a bad review from you.  You liked that new Spiderman cartoon.



I dislike stuff, I just don't care enough to bitch about them on the forum once I dislike it haha. 

And are you talking ultimate spider-man? Cause that shit sucks. Spectacular spider-man on the other hand was pretty dang good (As it's considered best spidy cartoon)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2013)

don't fall for Rukia's bait


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2013)

off to a good start: $55mill in US so far


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2013)

I would be interested to see its behind-the-scenes.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw it a few days ago. I'm not sure I'd say it was spectacular, but it was very entertaining, and the effects were breathtaking.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't believe Vault called this a turd.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> There are some folks who's reviews I don't trust Ruk, Stunna is one of them.



I've never asked you this before Enno, but what do you think of my reviews? Do they truly capture the emotion and the logic behind what I think of a film?





Rukia said:


> Can't believe Vault called this a turd.



He may have gone back on the bottle again if this was the case. Poor Vault, can't escape his one vice.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2013)

Vault's flip flop time cometh.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 9, 2013)

some alternate posters: Travis Beacham Tumblr


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

The movie was amazing, 9/10

BRAVO ALFONSO CUARON


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 10, 2013)

9/10 

definately the best action/drama/science-fiction we got this year.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 12, 2013)

I saw this earlier today and it was a really good movie. Certain scenes were incredibly tense. The only part of the film I didn't like was the scene when the main character was talking with the guy with the dog and child over the radio, it felt incredibly cheesy. Understandable in her situation but still pretty awkward to watch.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazing movie both from dramatic and visual standpoint 

What bothered me is only how characters were flying from station to station using jetpack, like its nothing. What a durable vehicle


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2013)

First, they put Tom Hanks on an island in the middle of the Atlantic.
Then, they put James Franco up on a mountain with no cell phones.
Then they put Ryan Reynolds in a coffin in the Middle East.
Now, they put Sandra Bullock in outer space.

Hollywood, what will you attempt next?


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 18, 2013)

^They need to hire Les Stroud and Bear Grylls for their movies.

If Bear Grylls was in Gravity he would've kick propelled his self over 500 light years to another habitable l planet and feed of the alien species and become their god with his epic badassness of badass.


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 19, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> ^They need to hire Les Stroud and *Ray Mears* for their movies.
> 
> If Bear Grylls was in Gravity he would've cancelled the episode and went back to his hotel room.



fixed it for you


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2013)

It was a great movie, reminded me of a short story but on film.  I love how Sandra Bullock just kept getting the short end of the stick.  I also liked how there was no sound for the parts that took place in space.  IMAX made me feel like I was there, bravo 3D.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about hollywood's insistence on portraying fictional characters who spaz out during life or death circumstances.  

When I watch movies like this, I imagine Sandra Bullock's character being an american soldier in a war who spazzes out & thinks about her dead daughter in the middle of a firefight.  Being in a distracted state, she doesn't notice an islamic bearded terrorist sneaking up behind her and is horribly butt raped as a result of her failure to focus on the task at hand.

I don't know that anything about scientist Sandra Bullock or astronaut George Clooney is particularly endearing or admirable.

I sort of hoped they both would burn up in re entry so I wouldn't have to watch anymore.

:WOW

Great visuals and effects.  Can't say much for the storytelling, character development or plot aspects.


----------



## Zero Mcloud (Oct 23, 2013)

Watched it the day before yesterday. 
Loved the feeling you get from all the audio work... I just felt in space.
I enjoyed it at the point that I didn't even care about what was happening...I was just drifting in space


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 26, 2013)

Just saw it, I liked it a lot. And the sountrack was quite good as well.

And yeah, _that_ scene involving Sandra Bullock's character and George Clooney's was very good and it raised hopes for everything to go well in more ways than one when it took place if those that have seen it know what I mean.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kb7XAsSClk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

